# Dog show exhibitors please help



## vickywoods (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello, I hope this is okay to post in here, I thought it would be relevant to members of the group, as it contains questions regarding the showing, judging and KC schemes;

My name is Victoria Woods and I am a third year vet student at the School of Veterinary Medicine and Science at the University of Nottingham. As part of my degree I am undertaking a 12 week dissertation, focussing on pedigree dog health, specifically looking at how the opinions of exhibitors including those who breed affect pedigree dog health.

I have grown up breeding and showing pedigree dogs and have been a member of the Young Kennel Club for the past 16 years. I compete in breed classes as well as YKC handling and stakes. I am passionate about protecting pedigree dog health and my love and involvement in dog showing has led me to this research project choice.
Pedigree dog showing in the UK: show exhibitors attitudes towards pedigree dog health. 
Thank you for taking the time to complete this survey. All survey responses are completely confidential, and you will not be asked for any personal details
.
Pedigree dog showing in the UK: show exhibitors attitudes towards pedigree dog health. Survey
please contact me with any questions, I really appreciate any opinions


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Please help Vicky out with this survey. Known to me and really deserves this.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Done for you!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Done. Although I haven't got huge amounts of experience.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Done- xxxxx


----------



## nox2693 (Jun 2, 2013)

Done for you


----------



## vickywoods (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you all so much  and it doesn't matter on level of experience the more varied the better


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I've only got very limited experience in the showing world but I've completed your survey, I hope it helps :biggrin:


----------



## vickywoods (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you!
Yes anyone who exhibits is welcome to partake regardless of experience, there are questions in there which ask about experience so this will help to highlight areas where maybe newer members of the showing world have more or less knowledge and things that can be improved on! And I am sure as people coming into the sport will have loads of new ideas!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

done
:thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Done 

Good luck in completing your degree :thumbsup:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Done ......some interesting questions


----------



## vickywoods (Oct 9, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> Done
> 
> Good luck in completing your degree :thumbsup:


Thank you very much for your help, and thank you


----------



## vickywoods (Oct 9, 2013)

Bijou said:


> Done ......some interesting questions


Thank you for doing the survey! 
Thank you, any in particular???


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

done !................


----------



## vickywoods (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## vickywoods (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi please anyone who is yet to complete the survey take 5 mins to do so, its your chance to get your voice heard, 
thank you
Pedigree dog showing in the UK: show exhibitors attitudes towards pedigree dog health. Survey


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Done, although I am another newbie to the show world! 

Good luck with your dissertation!


----------



## vickywoods (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you


----------

